# Wed 8th July - Tiny Feet, Derry, 7.00pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all

Please be advised that an Acupuncturist will be coming along to the next patient support group meeting. This meeting will take place on Wednesday 8th July at 7.00pm in the Social Services Conference Room, MDEC Building, Trust Headquarters, Altnagelvin Hospital. This Alternative Therapist has a lot of experience in Acupuncture and has shared the following information with us:-

"In my practice, I treat many patients with fertility issues (ranging from patients undergoing no additional treatment to those undergoing IVF,ICSI,FET) and see the number increasing all the time.
In addition to training on my course and clinical work in Nanjing, China, I have received training in Assisted Reproductive Technology and Chinese Medicine by Dr Celine Leonard PhD. Institute of East West Medical Sciences February 2007.

I am a member of the following organisations :- British Acupuncture Council (BAcC) - Northern Ireland Association of Traditional Chinese Medicine (N.I.A.T.C.M.)- Acupuncture Foundation Professional Association. (AFPA)" Can you please confirm your attendance. Thank you

Sharon Davidson 
Regional Organiser

[red]This post contains unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external information [/red]


----------



## rosief (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there, I was just wondering does partners/husbands come to these groups aswell?? Just come across this site and think its great -


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Rosie ,you are more than welcome to bring your other half if you wish ,we only have just got the group up and running again and this will be our second meeting ,there were no men at the last meeting and as far as i know those going to this one are not bringing their partners.
I am just home from having acupuncture with the lady that is coming to Tinyfeet on Wednesday night and i think she is brill ,really seems to know her stuff ....so girls pay us a wee visit AND we will even have a wee cuppa and a slice of Loopybuds birthday cake  
Hope to see lots of yous there and maybe even a few of you "lurkers" 
Emma


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Where does the girl that is doing the talk tomorrow work from Is she local?

Missy xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Missy PM for you


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope to see yous girls and maybe some lurkers later


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

see ya later emms, need anything? some goodies etc?!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

All sorted chick just bring your good self and a cup if you dont wanna drink out of a plastic one !!!!


----------

